# Need advice - Front bumper lip/spoiler replacement



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

None of the Cruzes actually come with a front lip spoiler. Are you referring to the fascia (bumper cover)? Some do however come with a rear lip spoiler.


----------



## djk-crzeco (May 9, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> None of the Cruzes actually come with a front lip spoiler. Are you referring to the fascia (bumper cover)? Some do however come with a rear lip spoiler.


I was referring to this here: https://www.partsgeek.com/gbproduct...iAsMmHOIqq2fjjEusaAoE6EALw_wcB&ad=47584901292

Could you give me some pointers? I thought this black trim underneath the front bumper does come factory?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

it's listed on the GMpartsdirect website as OE part #96832929. The only time I had to replace mine is when I hit animals (twice) while driving down the highway. Fox sized animals do a number on Cruze Eco front ends at 65 mph. I've had good luck with items from Partsgeek in the past, so I don't see any reason why you'd have any issues. Their price is 1/2 that of the cheapest I found here: https://www.google.com/search?q=968...d=0ahUKEwi6yv-_kZnbAhVjzlkKHQOxADUQuw0IiwIoAQ

At that price, you might want to get 2 ... because they are usually the first thing to get stuck on parking stops and/or curbs, and being plastic, they break off pretty easily.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

djk-crzeco said:


> I was referring to this here: https://www.partsgeek.com/gbproduct...iAsMmHOIqq2fjjEusaAoE6EALw_wcB&ad=47584901292
> 
> Could you give me some pointers? I thought this black trim underneath the front bumper does come factory?


Yes that is a stock piece as spaycace says. I bought one from discount body parts for mine. It goes on very easy. The aftermarket ones are a bit different though and I was not able to find any of the two smaller ones that supplement it except on GM parts Direct.


----------



## djk-crzeco (May 9, 2018)

Awesome, thanks a lot for your input! I'm probably going to purchase one this week and have it on there. The front looks weirdly empty with such a small piece missing from the front bumper.. I guess it's that black accent underneath the car which is nice and also makes for a big gap when missing.


----------

